# Ryan and I are going to look at a doggie! *Got one!*



## undergunfire (Aug 29, 2008)

A guy and his wife were giving away a dog on Criagslist. Ugh, the ever-so-lame "we are moving" reason. They have another dog, unfortunately this doggie has to be the one to lose her family.

Ryan has been running every day and working out, so he said he wants a dog to run and hike with. Having a dog will get me out of the house to do more active things, as well. It would be great for Ryan and I...to both be more healthy and spend time together doing something productive.

So, at 6pm tonight Ryan and I are going to the next town over to meet "Roxie" . She was adopted by the couple from the local Humane Society when she was 3 months old, she is now 9 months old. They said they have spoiled her for the time they have had her. Roxie is a Jack Russell Beagle mix (or called a "Jackabee"). She is already used to being home 40 hours a week while her humans are working. She is apparently scared of cats. 100% potty trained, too!

In a few months I won't be working as much, so I will be home a ton to be with the dog. No...*we are not* having a human baby (thank goodness) or we didn't win the lottery (oh, darn!)...but something else major will be happening. I am not ready to share that information yet, though .

Ryan and I are going to pick Roxie up and take her to the local dog park to "get a feel for her". If we hit it off, we are going to bring Roxie home for the weekend to "try her out".....the couple actually suggested we try her out before fully taking her. If she just doesn't fit in our home, then the couple said they will take her back. I am happy they are willing to do this, it really shows that they care for her.


I am excited because she is part Beagle. I adore Beagles and my heart dog was a Beagle (RIP Willie).

I know, I know....think "Beagle"...think "omg, she has bunnies!". I am not scared to have a prey breed and bunnies. We are getting a strong dog gate for the bunny room and just need to be extra careful. We will see what her personality is, though.

We are super excited about this, as well. She is my "project", as I am going to be going to school to be a dog obediance trainer and most likely more.



I'll let you all know what happens . We are wanting to really find the perfect dog for us, so hopefully "Roxie" (will have to change her name!) will be the one.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh wow.... this is WONDERFUL Amy. I'm so happy for you two - I hope it works out well.

She's still young enough that I bet you can train her and really still enjoy her without having to deal with a lot of the early puppyhood stuff.

Let us know how it goes!

And we need pictures -even if you only have her for the weekend.....


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 29, 2008)

ha ha ha I have a Beagle and i didnt think oh my god, beagle eatin my buns,lol, i think oh god the beagle eating the bun poo and food, lol. At least that is what my beagle is like,lol.



I have to laugh because I have a beagle and oh my i will never own another one again , or even a beagle mix, in my life,lol!!!!!!!!!!!



Glad to hear that you might get a doggie, cant wait to see pics, and i hope that your situation that has come up gets better or works itself out for you.


----------



## Becca (Aug 29, 2008)

ohh boohooo - Good for you! - i want a doggie sooo bad 

But its great for you :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 29, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> ...but something else major will be happening. I am not ready to share that information yet, though .


TEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats on the new addition. Roxie sounds wonderful. I hope she works our for you and Ryan.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 29, 2008)

Wonderful!...I hope she turn's out to be a great dog so you can bring her home to join your family.


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 29, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ...but something else major will be happening. I am not ready to share that information yet, though .
> ...


I smell wedding cake .


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 29, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote:*


> > *undergunfire wrote: *
> >
> >
> > > ...but something else major will be happening. I am not ready to share that information yet, though .
> ...


Uhm, well, you got _part_ of it right....but we all knew that one :biggrin2:.


----------



## Alexah (Aug 29, 2008)

Aww, I'm so happy for you and Ryan about the [potential!] new doggie. I remember hearing (um, maybe that would be seeing) you talk about wanting a dog in the future. I also remember that you are someone who loves pitts - and I think that's awesome since they are a breed that is often looked down upon. But I'm so happy that a doggie may be joining your family. I think it's wonderful!

Roxie sounds cute. I love the term "jackabee." In fact, my best friend has one. She was from an oops litter between her parents' jack russell and her brother's beagle. That dog cracks me up every time I see her. She seriously has more personality than anything or anyone I've ever met. And of course it doesn't hurt that she's absolutely adorable. But maybe I'm partial since I'm a total terrier lover. I have my toy fox terrier [erm, terror] and my rat terrier who looks and acts very much like a jack russell. Actually, they both do. They're my loves and I couldn't imagine ever having to "get rid of" them - whether I was moving or not!

I hope you're able to give Roxie a loving, forever home (if she is right for you and Ryan). And no matter what we better see pics! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Leaf (Aug 30, 2008)

I always roll my eyes when I hear "jackabee" - cute sounding, I suppose but still... I hate it when shelters dub their animals with "designer" names.

Has she already been spayed? Since the people who adopted her are no longer wanting to keep her they may be breaking the adoption contract by rehoming her (though not all shelters have the same rules) If she isnt spayed I'd make sure her adopters do it before you take her in - in order to remove yourself from a potential mess later on.

Also, if the shelter microchipped her, all of that info will have to be transferred into your name(s)...


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 30, 2008)

Roxie is spayed with all shots, but....she didn't work out for us. I think every thing the guy was referring to about her being scared of cats and stuff....was when she was a puppy.

We walked into the house and were greeting by jumping, licking Beagle/Terrier/PIT BULL.

Uhm....30 lbs? Not so much. Try a 60lbs dog that was so strong she pulled me across the tiles on my kitchen floor when we got back to our house.


We got her home and she was on a leash. I introduced her to my kitties (that were all "halloween kitty" looking). The first thing Roxie did was chatter her teeth and snap her teeth at them. The whole 20 minutes we were home, she was a "zombie"....looking at my kitties like they were a tasty snack.

Ryan and I had to sadly...crying....return her back to her owners. We are still upset because we really liked her, but our kitties come first. Like I said, I think it was just all a miscommunication with words. She was still a puppy at 9 months, but I think everything the guy was reffering to was when she was a lot smaller and couldn't stand up to kitties anymore.

It was a happy ending for Roxie, though. The guy said that the time she was gone from the house (a whole hour)...her missed her so much that he said he doesn't think he wants to rehome her. So, hopefully he keeps her. Their house was very nice and Roxie was totally spoiled...you can tell.




So, Ryan and I are going to bring my foster kitty to PetSmart today to *hopefully* get adopted. While we are there we are going to talk to rescues and let them know exactly what type of dog we are looking for...and maybe they can help us out. I was contacted by a rescue a few towns over that has a cattle dog mix...2-3 years old...spayed & UTD on shots...35lbs...and she tried the dog with her guinea pigs and she tried to lick them, not eat them. Oh, and the dog already lives with kitties in the foster home.

My cats were full of drama, too. I hope we can find a dog that shows no interest in them at all...so my kitties can learn to live with a dog.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 30, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Roxie is spayed with all shots, but....she didn't work out for us. I think every thing the guy was referring to about her being scared of cats and stuff....was when she was a puppy.
> 
> We walked into the house and were greeting by jumping, licking Beagle/Terrier/PIT BULL.
> 
> ...


Well, thats ok... sounds like it worked out for the best for all, and aside from the 'pit' breeds, Cattle Dogs are my favorite so hopefully something will come your way soon.


----------



## Becca (Aug 30, 2008)

Hope everything works out :?


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, we decided to stop into Petco's adoption days and found "Sammie" . He is a 9 month old Doxie/Min Pin mix, that weights about 10lbs. He was brought to a rescue because the woman who had him and his sister since a puppy, couldn't care for two dogs anymore...so Sammie was her choice to go.

Sammie went into the rescue and was adopted, but he was returned because he was shedding hair....UHHH.....DUHHH :grumpy:.

My little shedding monster is so great :biggrin2:. It was seriously "meant to be". Ryan and I weren't even going to go to Petco today, but decided to just pop in. He is already neutered and UTD on shots. The rescue had them on what I think was "Pedigree" dog food (because we got a sample pack with him)...so I am switching him over to Eagle Pack right now. I love Eagle Pack, so much.

Juju (my kitty) is on top of the fridge and is scared to come down right now. I think he is still shooken up about that other dog. Zaide, however, doesn't mind Sammie. Sammie stays away from Zaide, mostly, but shows no interest in him at all. Oh, he also shows no interest in the bunny room.

We took Sammie to our friend's house, where he played with two huge Pit Bulls and a little Doxie. He had a blast, we will definitely be taking him to play with them more.


I am sure you all want pictures? Right now he is sleeping on the couch with Ryan, but I was able to take a picture of him in the car. He was so tired from playing that he passed out...with his head resting on my Sonic cup. 









I was just able to snap these. He was sleeping with Ryan. Ryan is so happy to have him, lol.

















Ah, man...he is so cool....seriously the best dog we could have asked for right now.


:yahoo:


----------



## EileenH (Aug 30, 2008)

Aw he's so cute!!

Congrats on him, he's adorable. I can't believe he's so settled in so fast, you know it's right when that happens.


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks, guys :biggrin2:!


Oh, if a mod happens to see this...can you update the title to include *got one!*?


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

OMG What a cutiieeee little wutttiiieeee adorableee cuddlyy little darlinng doggie!

Awwwhhhh - :inlove::happyrabbit:

Keep the pictures cominng :bunny18


----------



## Leaf (Aug 31, 2008)

How awesome, and he's CUTE!

Are you going to do a gradual food switch with him? I'm curious about Eagle Pack and hope to find a website that has samples (like Flint River Ranch) because I know several people who rave about it. I dont even know of ots sold in my area.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats! I'm glad to hear that Roxie's story had a happy ending too!

He is sooooo cute! More pics! More pics! :biggrin2:

I always forget how much I love dogs until I see mine (lives with my parents, our family dog)- I miss having one around sooooo much...


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 31, 2008)

I am switching him directly over to Eagle Pack. They didn't tell me what food he was on, but I am thinking it was Pedigree. He is handling the switch very well. 


Ugh, I just saw a flea on my leg. Wonderful. What do I do? Do I go to PetSmart and get the flea stuff on the back of the neck and some flea bath? Ughhhh...do the kitties have them now? Is there a chance the bunnies and rats have them? Sammie hasn't entered the bunny room....I hope that lessens the chance of the bunnies and rats having them.


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh dear Fleass = BAAAADD

I'm not sure what you should do - I hope someone who does comes along soon before they spread :?


----------



## myLoki (Aug 31, 2008)

I wouldn't use any of the stuff you can buy over the counter and especially NOT Hartz. It has been linked to many deaths of cats and dogs. I use Advantage on the dogs and it killed everything. Luckily, the bunnies didn't get any fleas when the dogs brought them into the house.



T.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 31, 2008)

Where do I get Advantage...the vets? I think Dr. Foster and Smith carries it, too. I wouldn't be able to get any until Tuesday. I think I should do something quicker than that. I have read great reviews on Sentry Pro.

I definitely wouldn't use Hartz. I have read about it.


----------



## Aina (Aug 31, 2008)

Advantage is good and if the bunnies get fleas you can use it on them. I would also get some capstar, which works quickly and kills the flea on him right then for 24 hours, whereas advantage takes a bit of time to kill them but works for around a month.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 31, 2008)

Ryan and I have to take our foster kitty back to PetSmart today to *hopefully* get adopted, so I am going to look and see what they have as far as natural flea products. I was reading up a bit just now, and chemicals aren't really something that I would want to put on my dog. I am more into natural medicines, which I do for myself...as well.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 31, 2008)

Sammie is adorable - look at how quickly he has made himself at home 

I'm pleased that Roxie got to stay with her owner, too.

Jan


----------



## missyscove (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations! He's a cutie. 

Not sure what kind of a running partner those little legs will be though.


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

Any more pics????

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 1, 2008)

OH My Gosh!!! How could anyone let go of that adorable little guy?! 

Congrats!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 1, 2008)

When I went through the Flea-Fest in June (It was fun... we printed up T-shirts), I purchased a can of Raid's diatomaceous earth. There are no pesticides in this solution. 

Rather, it is made up of diatoms, which are tiny little particles, essentially covered in razor blades. If you, human, touch it, it feels like fine chalk. The diatoms are coated with an attractant. Ants/Fleas/insects eat the tasty diatoms, and die a horrific, painful death by having their internal organs slashed, and their bodies puncture as they move through the diatomaceous earth.:shock:

Very effective! (Though horror-movie ish, from the insects' point of view)

You can rub this non-staining, non-toxicpowder into all the upholstery and carpets, and it will work for a fairly long period of time (until the bugs eat it all up)

I don't like fleas, but I felt REALLY bad when I did this to my ants that were invading the house :XIndustrious little beings...


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 1, 2008)

awwww:inlove:! *congrats!*


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys!

No more fleas, that I can see. Sammy and I took a shower together, lol, and I haven't seen a flea since that one flea. The kitties aren't itching, either.

I am going to find Revolution for a low cost (online, probably) and use that to treat Sammy with. It protects agains fleas, ticks, worms, and heart worms...other things, as well.

As for a running partner, uhhh..he gets tired quickly, for sure. I walk Sammy a half a mile....then Ryan runs Sammy another less than a half a mile when we meet at a certain point. We play a lot of fetch in the house, too. We don't have a fenced in yard, so as soon as we can get Sammy on Revolution, we will be taking him to the doggie park once a weekend to play until he gets tired. There is a "small dog" side of the dog park that hardly anyone ever uses.


More pictures?! SURE :biggrin2:.....


Sammy and I...








Sammy...




























Tomorrow is the first day where he will be home alone while we are at work. I hope he does okay. He will be in his huge kennel...mainly for his safety. I read on a Doxie forum that it is best for your Doxie to be in a kennel while you are not home, as they can be in danger if they decide to chew/eat/get into something. Doxie's are also super hard to potty train, so they recommend the kennel because of that. Right now he is sleeping in his kennel, too....it is RIGHT next to my side of the bed...so he is right here in the room with us.

Sammy has only had a couple accidents in the house (1 poopy the first day and only 3 pee accidents since Saturday). I think he is just adjusting and not sure where to go potty here. It stinks, though, as he doesn't alert us or make any responce to "potty?!" or "outside?!". I have just been watching him like a hawk.

I can't wait until I work be working as much as I do, so I can spend more time with ALL the furkids. It can come at any time, but I have to *finally* get my license and Ryan has a weight goal to make and has to wait for a window to open up. Uhhh...anyone catch on yet ?!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 2, 2008)

*Sammy is soooo cute!! He looks like a little Yannik! *:inlove:

*Congrats on finally getting your doggie!!*


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 2, 2008)

Thats not bad. The potty accidents that is. 

Kashi is pad trained. Though if at someone elses house or in the car she waits until she is taken out.


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 2, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I know, I know....think "Beagle"...think "omg, she has bunnies!". I am not scared to have a prey breed and bunnies. We are getting a strong dog gate for the bunny room and just need to be extra careful. We will see what her personality is, though.


That doesn't mean anything. I had a purebred beagle when I was a kid in 4-H. I would bring my bunnies into the house to play with them, and Annie ( my beagle) would follow them around and lick their faces. She would growl at the cats if they got to close to the bunnies. She even tried to get a litter of four week old rex babies to nurse on her once, those were very confused baby bunnies.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 3, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I know, I know....think "Beagle"...think "omg, she has bunnies!". I am not scared to have a prey breed and bunnies. We are getting a strong dog gate for the bunny room and just need to be extra careful. We will see what her personality is, though.
> ...



I know, but to some people it would mean a death sentence for the bunnies.

With Sammy, he doesn't need a baby gate for the bunny room door...he knows he isn't allowed in there and doesn't try it either.

:biggrin2:


----------



## Spring (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats on the pooch! he is absolutely adorable, wittle legs!

I'm so curious as to what you two are up to.. but can't tie everything together!

Unless you two are going into the life of crime where you will be driving around and Ryan will be squeezing into tiny places and "open windows"! 

Just kidding! Hehe!


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 3, 2008)

*Spring wrote: *


> I'm so curious as to what you two are up to.. but can't tie everything together!


Nope...not going to jail and not flat out telling :biggrin2:!

It's a guessing game :laughsmiley:. Who ever wins gets a "forum hug"....ahhh ahahah. Alicia can tease people because she knows .


----------



## Spring (Sep 3, 2008)

Hmm.. I like riddles.. 

Liscense is driving liscense, right? Could be road trip, but that wouldn't tie into being at home more with the critters.. 

Oh Aliii, if Amy won't crack, maybe you will!

:devil


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 3, 2008)

Not a road trip, but I do need to get my lisence, so that I can drive myself around.....Ryan won't be here to do it _*hint hint*.


_


----------



## Spring (Sep 3, 2008)

Becoming an army wife??

:shock:


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 3, 2008)

Hrm, Army? Nope, but this is my favorite poem ...


_The sea was a swollen, sick looking thing
roiling and boiling with grey slag and death.
The ship was a pearl, but a bad one
rotten heart as black as the sky
She saw neither ship nor sea
just the silhouette aboard deck,
not looking toward shore for she,
just back toward the endless boil.

She never looked landward again,
just watched the unwell waters
waiting for her lover, like lovers do
Though others loves may come to them
and sweep them off their feet
she held no such daydreams
just wanted one more glimpse of him
as he headed back out to sea._


----------



## Spring (Sep 3, 2008)

Navy _fiancee?_

Or crab fisherman.. hmmm.. is yellow duck raincoat Ryan's colour?


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 3, 2008)

*Spring wrote: *


> Navy _fiancee?_


Forum hug: :hug2:.

Navy wife...when he knows when he is getting in :weee:. So far, most have supported this decision, but a lot have said we are dumb :craziness.

I'm excited. Ryan will get to focus on a career in computer tech and I will get to focus on mine (dog training). There are many pluses that rule out the negatives for us.

This is our plan, for now, and has been for a few months :wiggle!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 3, 2008)

I think they are nuts. They could be stationed near me. So I am DYING for that to happen. Than I could have my Amy close by. :biggrin2:


----------



## nermal71 (Sep 4, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> A guy and his wife were giving away a dog on Criagslist. Ugh, the ever-so-lame "we are moving" reason.




Please do not slam people because of them having to move. Until you have been in a situation where you have absolutely NO choice you will not understand it. Yes for some maybe it isan excuse, but for others there is no choice.


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 4, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Hrm, Army? Nope, but this is my favorite poem ...
> 
> 
> _The sea was a swollen, sick looking thing
> ...



HE'S GONNA BE A PIRATE!!

LOL, just kidding, I thought Navy too. My Hubby was Navy too, he spent six years active duty. Everytime we see some cool spot on TV, he is like, "Hey, I've been there!" Congrats, it's cool you guys are both getting to do what you want to do.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 4, 2008)

HAHAHHA....I told Ryan he was going to be a pirate when the Navy idea popped into his head .


*Nermal...*I have had to give up pets before, so I do know what it is like. You just see so many ads on Craigslist (hundreds just in my area daily) about people having to give away pets because they are moving....less than half of that is true....they just want an easy way out of their pet commitment. I wasn't slamming YOU....I was just finding it very hard to believe that the people we were going to get the other doggie from were moving. They are keeping her, anyway, so they obviously were able to keep her the whole time....moving or not...seems they wanted an easy way out because Roxy (the dog) was very hyper and it seemed that they worked a ton and didn't have a whole lot of time for her energy level.


----------

